

Analyze the quality of your passwords - Mitt
https://www.grc.com/haystack.htm

======
Mitt
From their explanations I learned something. Use mostly symbols and uppercase
letters in your passwords, make them long, by putting for example 14 dashes
into your password. Most people use lowercase only, and some digits. Attacking
programs have the best chance when they systematically first try to attack
lowercase and digits.

If you use non qwerty layouts (I use the Neo-Layout) you might be able to type
unicode chars, such as λαμβδα (lambda) or √Ω³ and can put that into your
password too.

~~~
arkitaip
I wonder how many password crackers have full unicode support?

